# HELP! Speaker screw stripped on amp



## brodaiga (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a jl 300/2 amp. One of the hex key 2.5mm screws stripped. this is where you put in the wires from the crossovers for the speaker out. All the other ones work fine, but under examination it does look stripped, what is to be done?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

home depot has them in the drawers


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

PaulD said:


> home depot has them in the drawers


if you can't find the size you're looking for, you could always tap new threads to a slightly larger size set screw that may be readily available in your area.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ specifically, for very small metric tap, go to Granger Supply (look them up) there is one in every major city. take the amp with you...

hell I have had them run the tap for me, give them $10 & walk out... cheaper than a $20 tap you won't use again...

Rob


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> cheaper than a $20 tap you won't use again...
> 
> Rob


True, but he could always strip another/remaining set screw(s) at a later date. Then he would be in the same boat he's currently floating in.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I was simply offering up an option... his choice... Granger & most industrial supply houses have a "minimum ticket" of usually $20... 

This is why I have complete metric & SAE tap sets in my tool box... but some DIY's aren't that equipped.

Rob


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

roger that.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## brodaiga (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for all the help so far. the problem is two fold in that i can't remove the screw and I will need a replacement.

Will granger be able to handle both jobs? I'll stop by there on Monday.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

They are just sales, not service. Push the screw from below while you turn it with a screwdriver. You should be able to get the threads to bite and unscrew it. Failing that, it might be necessary to take it to an electronics repair shop.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought a tap for $5 at lowes and retapped all 14 connections on my McIntosh recently. Then simply installed 14 nice new 8/32 1/2" set screws to make it work like new. Its very simple to do if you can take things slowly and pay attention to what you are doing. The replacement parts were $8 each and would have required unsoldering the old ones to install the new ones...

This is probably the only thing I can think of that I don't like about the older McIntosh amps (well they don't easily deal with heavy gauge power wires either =( ) - but I suppose after somewhere between 11 and 14 years of steady use, a lot of mechanical connections might fail.

Good luck whatever you end up doing.

Less


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Did the threads strip out or did you strip out the head? It sounds like you stripped out the head, not the threads which most of the solutions above address. If just the head you may be able to use a small easy-out to get the screw out without drilling anything out. Also if it is a hex head and you are good with a dremel you can slot the head and use a screwdriver to remove it.


----------



## brodaiga (Jan 17, 2009)

I rounded the allen head. problem is the other bolts have clips at the end and you can't remove them. If I somehow get this screw out, i have nothing to replace it with.


----------



## JDReade (Jan 13, 2009)

on my 300/4 I stripped one, so I drilled the plastic out above the screw, put a drop of superglue on the top of the screw, and glued an allen key to it.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry - read that wrong. I was able to get replacement parts for a similar situaiton with my Zapco and I don't think it cost more than $10 - might have even been free. The EZ out idea is a good one - and once you get the screw out, almost any decent hardware store will have something that will work for a replacement, but you might have to get creative.

Good luck!
LEss


----------



## Swope904 (May 16, 2009)

yeah


----------



## ocZZZ (Apr 10, 2010)

Had this happen on mine and I had to drill out the plastic and remove the screw :/ would have been nice if it was a phillips head.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Once in a while you can sharpen the end of the allen wrench and get it to bite, or put a sheet of paper over it and in with the wrench. Some a torx will fit tight.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

just a word of warning: a sharp drill bit works wonders if you have to go that route.

Take your time, and step back and take a deep breath if you start rushing.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

oh' and pics of the progress as of yet would be helpful


----------



## NickyDishes (Nov 30, 2020)

PaulD said:


> home depot has them in the drawers


Sorry but No they don't. They do NOT carry the stainless steel 2.5mm set screws for JL power and ground inputs on my JX 250/1. The lowest metric set screw they have with a very high thread count is 4mm.....it's a special order item....Trust me I've tried. I brought the screw with me and tried every hardware store from here to Timbuktu......I had to use a temporary regular screw and I believe the thread count is 32 if I'm not mistaken. Dont be like me and drop your amp set screw and loose it. It's a painful lesson to learn when nothing is "in store" anymore


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

NickyDishes said:


> Sorry but No they don't. They do NOT carry the stainless steel 2.5mm set screws for JL power and ground inputs on my JX 250/1. The lowest metric set screw they have with a very high thread count is 4mm.....it's a special order item....Trust me I've tried. I brought the screw with me and tried every hardware store from here to Timbuktu......I had to use a temporary regular screw and I believe the thread count is 32 if I'm not mistaken. Dont be like me and drop your amp set screw and loose it. It's a painful lesson to learn when nothing is "in store" anymore


Maybe they did 12 years ago when it was first posted


----------

